# Maderia...



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Polyneon.... thoughts? Likes? dislikes? rants? raves? Good? Bad? Indifferent? I am debating buying the 30 color kit because the Gudebrod is apparently on back order, and if it is anything like the dark green on back order, I will get this time next year? Seems like a good deal, 30 1,100 yard spools for $87 smackers, and mudhole just sent me a 10% off coupon for this month.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats all I use for dec wraps, you do have to use CP on it because it will cause fisheyes in your epoxy if you dont.I would also suggest trying the Cason CP that mudhole just started carrying, Ive heard good things about it


----------



## Billy 40 (Jan 11, 2010)

I charge a bit more, but I select teh shades that go together perfectly. 5 chades per color. http://northeastrodbuilders.com/stufftobuy/madeirashadepacks.html 

I should have put these color packs together years ago when I got everyone hooked on MAdeira.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Madiera is what I mainly use for dec wraps also. What I like most about Madiera are all of the color choices. I has used it on guides too and have not had any issues yet. Just use CP as Chuck said and know that the CP is going to slightly darken the thread color.


----------

